# My Sony Vaio VPCEE3E0E won't boot



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

My new Sony Vaio has ceased to function after only 3 days - the only thing I changed was the virus software to PC Tools. Could a software incompatibility be causing the problem and how do I get it to boot in BIOS to do anything about it. It won't boot from the emergency disk. And I'm no wizz kid!


----------



## benjee_uk (Mar 27, 2010)

Some thing to try is a hard reset. Google Sony Vaio hard reset.

But first try this

Boot into bios at stat up by pressing f12 I think then choose sart in "safe mode" and undo the changes you made

Good luck and post back the result


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok seen as your pc is only 3 days old you wont have much personal stuff saved on it is this correct?if so you can access the recovery manager and restore your pc to new the way you bought it


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I tried that, too. Pressing F12 doesn't do a thing. And it won't start from the recovery disk that I made immediately after setting it up the other day.


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't have that much stuff on it... but enough to make it a pain!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

you need to start your pc hold down the f8 key ,you will come to the bios scroll down to (advanced)last know good configuration ,click on it ,this will launch the recovery tools,ther choose restore to factory image ,follow these steps and you will restore your pc


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

try this first,it also wont boot from that disc if your pc is not set to boot from disc you have to set that up in the bios ,try the above first


----------



## benjee_uk (Mar 27, 2010)

If you don't want to loose your stuff you need to start your laptop in "safe mode"
Most machines can be booted into safe mode by pressing f8 but some laptops are differnt (mine is f11). Try finding yours. As soon as you turn on the laptop you will see an option to enter bios by pressing one of the f keys
Let me know how you get on m8 im here all night


----------



## benjee_uk (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry don't know whats wrong with me today. lol. my last post was wrog and confusing to you I Think, f12 is to enter bios this is where you can select witch divice to boot from ie hdd dvdrom ect ect. F8 is to enter safe mode, if you boot into safe mode the computer will load onley the basic drivers and programs it needs to run. It does indeed sound like a softwhare problem. Buy entering safe moad you can undo the changes you last made. let me kno how it's goin m8


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nothing works. 
There is an 'Assist' button that you are meant to press while the computer is off to enable you to start the 'Recovery Wizard'... that isn't doing anything either.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

f2 is to enter the bios on a sony vaio,f8 is to enter the boot migrator,were there you can access safe mode if you like,but really if you dont have that much stuff to loose and if your not a advanced user, i would choose a factory restore image its your easiest option


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

as we speak im typing on a sony vaio lap top they all have the same function,you have to tap the f8 key really quickly or you will miss the boot migrator ,if you cant access it ,press the f2 key and set your bios to boot from disc ,insert your disc and restart your pc


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nothing is working... I've tried both of those suggestions and it is not loading past an initial effort.... just hangs. But thanks for all your help! Much appreciated.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

post your model number it will be under your screen in the bottom right hand corner


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

take the battery from your lap top ,start your pc with the power cord plugged in ,while your machine is on unplug it,restart your pc this will take you straight to the boot migrator,choose (advanced)last know good configuration ,click on it,this will launch the recovery tools


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

VPCEE3E03... that's it, on the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Tried all of that... still nothing!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

have you tryed the abopve with the battery


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you mean leaving the battery in? I took it out and 'started' it with the power lead in - it still only gets as far as lighting up the light on the 'on' button and then hangs. Then took the power cord out; then put it back and tried to start it.... acted exactly the same. Screen still black.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

when your computer boots up ,do you just see a black screen and nothing else?


can you see any options on the screen


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just a black screen... absolutely nothing else....


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok now were getting some were/if you have a black screen you cant see what your doing so that is why you cant access the commands i have give you /

the anti virus pc tools you put on your screen was it a legal copy?

when you turn on the pc does it make any sound?

do you have access to a pc monitor and a vga cable,a vga cable is what connects your pc to the monitor?


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

So sorry if I was a little oblique! This is relatively new to me! 
Yes it was a legal copy - I was advised to get it when the McAfee that was running on my old Dell failed to detect several viruses. Which is why switched it on the new Sony. Ever wished you hadn't?

Yes, I DO have cable and monitor, but it's running on the old Dell that I am using to talk to you guys.

No... it doesn't make a great deal of sound... it murmurs as if it's going to load, then hangs. No clicks etc.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok connect your lap top to the monitor ,

see if you can see options now on the monitor,if you do try what i said in post 6,tap the f8 key ,advanced options,last know good configuration,launch the recovery tools,

if this does not work we will try some thing else ,your problem might have been caused by windows updates microsoft have said know up dates have caused this issue ,which is know as (bsod)black screen of death


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

I turned it on with the other monitor connected and its own screen suddenly burst into life and asked me whether I wanted to repair it or whether I trusted it to start normally.... I said 'repair', and it is now sitting with a blank screen.... how long would this normally take??


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

it open up because you connected it to the other monitor,

windows will try and repair it and normally windows is not succesful in these matters,let windows run its course and see what happens,if not use the recovery manager ,post 6,restart pc,tap f8, advanced options,last know good configuration,launch recovery tools,

if i were you id go for this option as it will restore your pc to new,you will loose your new ant virus though,


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

OK!!
All done.... not a thing seemed to be happening on the Windows repair, so closed it and restarted as you suggested. Got it into advanced last known good config; then it put itself into screen which said open up in safe mode - so chose 'with networking'. It is now sugesting that I check online for a solution to its unexpected shutdown. Is this advisable?
PC Tools is still there as 'sdasetup'.
In your considered opinion, what is it best to do now?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

no dont go down that road,you must be doing something wrong,you said you have made recovery discs,I have 3 recovery discs for this machine,have you labeled yours,put disc one in reboot your machine and follow the prompts you will more than likely have to press any key to boot from disc,on a sony vaio the bios is set to boot from disc first


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ok ive checked the sony web site ,ther are two ways to enter the recovery partition f8 which will take you to it through windows ,if your not succed on this option restart and press f10 once the screen appears in front of you just hit enter and follow the prompts


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

It's now performing a system restore...


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

I have given you all the option to access the recovery partition,you must be doing something wrong ,you said that your pc was only 3 days old ,do you have the booklet that came with it,if you have read it ,it will tell you exactly how to do it word for word


----------



## benjee_uk (Mar 27, 2010)

brobarapas is offering good advice and i'm sorry to inturupt but. Do you know how to do a system resore? reformatting seems to be a bit too agressive for this situation. do a system restor while in safe mode. the problem i think you have it the anti virus you installed is conflicing with one you may already have on


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

It was in safe mode with networking when I checked 'system recovery'. I then set it to three days ago, which certainly appears to have cured the problem of booting up. Thanks to both of you, since I would not have known to go through those procedures.

I did read the rather flimsy literature that came with it. It advised launching Vaio Care Rescue through the ASSIST button (which didn't work!) Using your advice, at least I could open the safe options and get this far. Now I guess I must look online to see if using PC Tools is going to keep giving me this problem. I certainly won't re-load that without checking out first.


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Would you advise reloading PCTools? There now appears to be no signs of McAfee on the sytem....


----------



## benjee_uk (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah reinstall PCtools.
If you paid for it then there's no reason it won't go on you'r system.
If the problem appears again just boot into safe mode with networking
and uninstall PCtools
By the way the difference between "safe mode" and "safe mode with networking" is with networking you can connect to the internet
If the problem appears again just drop me a pm and we'll see what we can do


----------



## ISAN2 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks to both... you've been a great help. I'm loading as I write and all appears to be going much better than before, so fingers crossed!


----------

